# Topics > Toys >  Tumbling Hedgehog, robotic pet, Thames & Kosmos, LLC, Providence, Rhode Island, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Thames & Kosmos, LLC

Home page - store.thamesandkosmos.com/products/my-robotic-pet-tumbling-hedgehog

----------


## Airicist

My robotic pet - Tumbling Hedgehog

Jul 10, 2019




> Build your own adorable robotic pet hedgehog! With the 172 building pieces in this kit, you can assemble a real robot that looks like a cute hedgehog. The robot has a built-in sound sensor and is programmed to react to different sounds. After you build it, you can play with it by making different sounds and watching it tumble, roll, spin around, bristle its spines, and scurry around. Clap once, and the hedgehog will roll into a ball and tumble backwards. Clap multiple times, and the hedgehog will count your claps and tumble as many times as you instructed with your claps. You can also get the hedgehog to bristle its spines and act in a playful way with different patterns of claps. The hedgehog’s eyes light up with LEDs. By building the robot, you will gain experience in the inner mechanical workings that enable the robot to move how it does. Learn about gears, motors, sound sensors, LEDs, and the other components of this curious little pet.

----------


## Airicist

My robotic pet - Tumbling Hedgehog - Step-by-step assembly

Sep 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

My Robotic Pet Tumbling Hedgehog review from Thames & Kosmos

Dec 8, 2019




> Product Info: A robotics kit that contains 172 pieces (including metal screws and springs), and requires four AAA batteries to operate. Also includes a 40-page manual that features a comic inside. Assembly time clocked in at around six hours for us, but as always, assembly time may vary. Assembled kit features three modes (all of which are activated with series of claps); modes included are rolling backwards and sleeping, multiple backward rolls, and consecutive rolling. The modes can be cycled by presses of the button on the hedgehog's forehead, which is also the on/off switch. It will also curl up into a ball and not accept commands if no commands are issued after a certain window (about 60 seconds), in which case you need to set it upright and use the power button again.

----------

